# The Secret to Success (Shhhhh! It's a Secret!)



## H.M. Ward (May 16, 2012)

First, do NOT donate. That's not why I'm posting this here. 

I'm doing something new. Again.

I wanted to give a heads up so you guys can watch me take a chance. It might work, it might fail - but I hadda try it. 









https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hmward/the-arrangement-instant-video-series

Last night I launched a kickstarter to create an instant video/ DVD series for the first season of THE ARRANGEMENT. I spent the last nine months researching and talking to agents, directors, producers, etc and decided that the traditional way wasn't for me, at least not on this project. So I pulled on my producer pants and jumped in. I spent months making that 3 min video at the top (go ahead and laugh, I'm not an actress) and an equal amount of time arranging prizes for backers.

At the start of this I thought it'll either overfund or fall way short. I don't know which. I do know that I had to try it, just like I had to try publishing my 1st book. Maybe it won't amount to anything and I'll fall on my face (it's happened), but maybe not.

Part of being self published and working for yourself is being willing to take chances, some of which are very public and very intimidating. Am I worried about the public failure part?

Yes.

Will it stop me? Hell no.

Some people call the secret to success 'having balls,' while others think it means having no fear. Well, last I checked I'm not a dude and since I'm scared to death, it's not the latter choice either.

This is my secret: TRY. If I can see how to do it, I'll try it. It's simply trying. That's it. Sounds lackluster and too simple to work, but it does. Try it. If it doesn't work, change something and try it again. The point is to TRY.

I still get nauseous on book release days and this kickstarter has me a nervous wreck. Do I wish I never tried to go it on my own? Hell, no. I'm glad I tried. I'm glad I didn't listen when people told me I was nuts for turning down a sure thing when pubs offered me over 1.5 million for my MS. And maybe this will work. Maybe it won't. But I will have the satisfaction of knowing I tried my best, and that's good enough for me.

So if you've been wondering what's the secret to success, it's a dirty, scary little three letter word: TRY. They can't stop you if you keep trying. Failure is a stepping stone. Screwing up is a teacher. She's a bitch, but you'll learn fast and hard what to do the next time. And with me, there's always a next a time. If something doesn't work, I analyze why, fix it, and try again.

How do I feel about the kickstarter right now? Excited and nervous. I'm excited b/c it's not even been 24 hours yet and we already have over 100 backers and over $10,000 raised.

Do I think we'll hit goal? I know we have the fans to hit it, and I know they're nuts about this series. Gut impression is if we hit it, we're gonna blow past it.

Do I think I'm unstoppable? No, I just think given enough time I can learn and try.

How will this affect my writing? It adds another facet to the endless layers that make up my characters. I can see them in my head and it will be spectacular for the fans to see them too.

I interviewed myself. lol!

To sum up: If you don't try, you'll never know. And when ppl say you're crazy, you're on the Holly path. Welcome! It's a wild ride. Trust your gut and when you see the right cliff, jump*. I'm inviting you to watch the 29 day jump and see what happens with me. Eeeep! It's crazy, I know!

*HM Ward does not advise literally jumping off a cliff, nor is she suggesting you can defy gravity. She does suggest that you are awesome with awesomesauce tendencies otherwise you wouldn't be hanging in here.


----------



## Deke (May 18, 2013)

I think that artist-originated content is becoming more possible and viable. I with you the best of luck. The thing I think we still need is a site where viewers can stream the video content for a fee, just like they can download an ebook.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes (Aug 18, 2014)

Whaaaat And now I know why you are successful. I am definitely full of fear and have no balls.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Fascinating project and a fair amount of hard work ahead putting it all together.

Best of luck! Hope you surpass the target - these things have a tendency to cost way more than the original estimate. How did you come up with that figure by the way?


Philip


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2014)

You said you checked and saw that you're not a dude.
I think you missed a couple of things.

Best wishes for your adventure.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

I want to be you when I grow up.

also, good luck or break a pencil, or whatever it is that brings writers luck.


----------



## S.R. Booth (Oct 6, 2013)

That's awesome, good luck with it! (and thanks for posting) As soon as I watched one of your book trailers—don't remember which one, it was a tear-jerker—the first thing I thought was that I needed to be able to 'watch' the whole book.


----------



## Ainsley (Dec 26, 2013)

As a film lover my only suggestion would be maybe doing a proper demo reel first and then raising the $2m from that. With no real film experience listed/shown it's hard for me to imagine whether you can pull off a live action series. Some actual scenes with dialogue would go a long way. As would a link to a script, if only partial. 

Oh, and good luck and great advice!


----------



## LJ (Feb 14, 2014)

I friggin' love you, Holly. You're an inspiration. Keep us posted -- I can't wait to see the show!


----------



## Lyoung (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh, I hope this happens! I would love to see more eBooks put out in video format and controlled by the authors (instead of dunder-headed studio execs who cancel only after the first season - the Dresden files coming to mind very, very sadly).

So good luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

This is so exciting. How very brave of you. I wish you much success with the project!


----------



## H.M. Ward (May 16, 2012)

Ainsley said:


> As a film lover my only suggestion would be maybe doing a proper demo reel first and then raising the $2m from that. With no real film experience listed/shown it's hard for me to imagine whether you can pull off a live action series. Some actual scenes with dialogue would go a long way. As would a link to a script, if only partial.
> 
> Oh, and good luck and great advice!


I'm not shooting it. I'm funding it, only. There are a handful of production companies I have already picked out, and budgeted for what we want/ need. They've won Emmy awards. I have no doubt they can do it and do it well. Perhaps that should be more visible.

Phillip, I took those numbers and added a cushion to allot for overages and additional expenses that pop up.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Very cool! Best of luck! Btw, the music reminds me of Friday Night Lights.   (and that's a good thing!)


----------



## KOwrites (May 23, 2011)

I love the video, Holly, and it's great just to see you so excited. Your fans (me included) are going to love this. Nicely done! Best wishes for continued success. Thank you for the inspiring post message of "trying". Love it!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I wish you the very best with this project, Holly. Keep us posted.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

That's so cool, Holly! Good luck with the project. I think a lot of indies will be watching to see how it turns out. 

And I hear you on the nerves never going away - today is release day for me and I feel sick.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Good luck.


----------



## Karl Fields (Jan 24, 2011)

Very cool, Holly.  Best of luck!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

If you run into any trouble, there's plenty of folks on KB who have experience with movies, film, etc that I'm sure will help you out. Hugh and Lisa pop to mind, but I'm sure there are others who have worked on the production side of things for other projects.


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

I read one of your interviews a few months ago where you discussed the possibility of a webseries. So happy you're taking the initiative. I'm still a nobody in a sea of millions, but webseries are definitely a part of the five year plan. Good luck with the campaign!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Webseries are super popular, too! Look at shows like Lizzie Bennet Diaries. Even PBS is getting in on the fun now.


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

It's definitely an ambitious undertaking. I agree that you should make the point more plain on your Kickstarter page about outsourcing the production to pros.

Other than that, go kick some butt!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Whether or not you make your goal (and I have no doubt at all you will), it's absolutely awesome that you are taking on such an ambitious project. I love seeing Kboarders do so well.


----------



## tiffanycherney (Feb 18, 2014)

Good luck, Holly! I'm excited to see how it turns out for you!


----------



## BeachB (Sep 3, 2013)

Best of luck and thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

Good luck, Holly!


----------



## AJStewart (May 10, 2014)

SarahWritesSometimes said:


> Whaaaat And now I know why you are successful. I am definitely full of fear and have no balls.


What Sarah said.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

This is so cool!   I had a friend through college fund his film this way. He made it happen, kept me informed, and it was cool to see the final release. Looking forward to this happening.


----------



## going going gone (Jun 4, 2013)

I think this is really cool. Best of luck with it!


----------



## jvin248 (Jan 31, 2012)

Cool stuff. The Internet along with its rapidly evolving electronic tools has made it easier for creatives to make and get content to fans. This will be an exciting project to see evolve! Thanks Holly for Sharing 

"It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat." The Man in The Arena - Theodore Roosevelt

One of many locations where that quote shows up
http://www.artofmanliness.com/2009/02/28/manvotional-the-man-in-the-arena-by-theodore-roosevelt/
They add "Print and memorize this quote. Recite often. It will put hair on your chest."

TRY is powerful.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you, Holly, for continuing to share all your ideas, enthusiasm, and energy with all of us. I'm loving this idea, because it extends the freedom we as authors are experiencing to those who favor the video medium. We're all so fortunate to be witnessing the Great Unshackling of all modes of creativity!


----------



## Hopeful Writer (Jul 24, 2012)

Whooooooaaaa.

You're an inspiration Holly.

I'm not sure what's going to happen, but I get the feeling you should be able to get close to the amount you need.

It's so lovely to know that this is (or could be) the next stage for successful indie authors.

Good luck - and please keep us updated.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Why don't any of the levels have the actual show as a reward? That part confuses me. I backed the Veronica Mars movie and it was awesome, but I backed it because on top of cool rewards like extra script stuff, tshirts, etc, I got the actual movie. As did pretty much everyone at every level. Seems like offering the thing you are making to the people backing it would be a good thing, no?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I love it! More power to the chance takers


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

I saw this pop up on Facebook. It's awesome! And a great way to do it retaining control. Hope you get your funding!

I last backed a movie about competitive tickling (it's a long story) on Kickstarter, and have backed several graphic novels. Love the way it works.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2014)

Girl, you rock!


----------



## rosclarke (Jul 12, 2013)

ㅈㅈ said:


> Why don't any of the levels have the actual show as a reward? That part confuses me. I backed the Veronica Mars movie and it was awesome, but I backed it because on top of cool rewards like extra script stuff, tshirts, etc, I got the actual movie. As did pretty much everyone at every level. Seems like offering the thing you are making to the people backing it would be a good thing, no?


Yes, that's pretty standard crowdfunding etiquette. Not necessarily at the very lowest level ($1) but at most levels.

Not if what you want to do is squeeze your biggest fans for every possible penny, though.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Good luck with it, Holly!  You're a real inspiration in your approach to this business!


----------



## Amber Rose (Jul 25, 2014)

ㅈㅈ said:


> Why don't any of the levels have the actual show as a reward?


Absolutely! This is actually quite bizarre. As I understand it, the request for funding goes something like this: _Pay for me to produce my series, get some token in return. Please don't ask how much it will cost to view the show, or where. You can pay for that privilege later. And yes, I will collect all the profits. _

Very strange.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Congratulations!  I hope you make it!

I'm very interested in the way you're taking all the producer role yourself.  Are you going to be there for the filming, or only for the casting?  Will it be made out in Hollywood, or nearer where you live, so you can attend some of the filming?


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

rosclarke said:


> Yes, that's pretty standard crowdfunding etiquette. Not necessarily at the very lowest level ($1) but at most levels.
> 
> Not if what you want to do is squeeze your biggest fans for every possible penny, though.


Let's not mention the whole holding-a-book-hostage part of it either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, folks, the snark alarm went off...

I think Holly appreciates constructive commentary and suggestions.  So let's keep it civil and yes, constructive.  Some of the posts I've read have gone close enough to the line to set off the alarm.  (We did raise the sensitivity due to the number of threads that have gone south lately....)  EDIT:  After more coffee and further review, some posts were deemed over the line and have been removed.

Be nice to each other.

Thanks.

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

I was going to tell you that you are my current hero (minus the cheesy song that is in my head anytime I say 'hero').

Then I saw this:


> *HM Ward does not advise literally jumping off a cliff, nor is she suggesting you can defy gravity.


I must retract my hero-worship. If you would be so kind as to tell people that it IS a good idea to jump off a cliff (or drink bleach, or play with power transformers, or have a hide-and-seek game in a trash compactor on garbage pick-up day, etc.), I can possibly reinstate you as my current hero.

(but seriously, taking chances is kind of the only way to live life)

(also: gravity is some made-up nonsense that "scientists" invented to persuade you that jumping from extreme heights will kill you... such total %^$#@$#@ but whatever, I guess everyone believes in science now)


----------



## susan_illene (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm really excited to see how this goes for you.  Sounds like a great plan!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Congrats and good luck Holly!

But the real message to take from this thread is not a discussion of crowd funding etiquette - it's the message to TRY! Don't let anyone tell you that something is out of reach and limit what you can do. Yes, if you reach for the stars you might not make it - but you might reach the moon  - or some quote along that line LOL.


----------



## Small Town Writer (Jun 11, 2014)

Inspiring. I have a similar project in mind, but that's years and years and years down the line, and it's a big MAYBE. Congrats on your success and here's to so much more!


----------



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

I am so thrilled to see how much power the world of modern publishing has given to us creative artists. It truly is a great era to be involved in the creative arts.


----------



## CLStone (Apr 4, 2013)

HM, I know you're busy, but if you ever get a chance, I'd love to hear your take on how you get about organizing as a producer to do your own series. I'm considering an anime series for my set, and wondering if simply producing it myself might be the better way to go. I know you're just getting started, but you sound like you've got a solid plan to work from. Would love to learn.


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

This is amazing stuff, Holly. Good luck with your project! I hope it's a success!


----------



## dianasg (Jan 8, 2010)

This is an awesome idea! It's especially cool to see one woman going full-on indie, embracing TOTAL control of her work. No corporations! And Holly knows just how to pitch, too -- especially the bit about NO corporate censorship, lol. That's what sold me - she's giving the readers what they want! 

Kudos to whoever posted the Teddy Roosevelt "Man in the Arena" quote. I have it hanging on my wall. No chest hair yet, though! (Probably a good thing.)

One point I want to make:

Holly is not gouging her readers or "holding a book hostage." She makes it VERY clear, and has made it clear from the beginning, that _The Arrangement_ is an ongoing serial -- it will continue as long as there is demand for it. There is no "story" to be held hostage. Her fans know this, and they choose to buy her work - and continue to buy it in huge volume. No one is forcing them to do so. She is not holding a gun to their head (to her character's heads, maybe, and THAT'S HALF THE FUN). As a reader, I can choose to stop at any time. I don't because I like the story; it's a fun, exciting escape every few weeks when the new installment is released.

Readers make or break author's successes. We know this. Don't rob readers of their agency. Holly doesn't have this big of a following because her fanbase is reluctantly being dragged along, as though they have no choice. Anyone who doesn't like the serial format, and is still following at episode 16, has only themselves to answer to.

Holly is this successful because she can tell a damn entertaining story, and because she is superhuman when it comes to reader engagement and marketing.

(Furthermore, I'm pretty sure the board has a "No unsolicited criticism" policy, and Holly came here to share her project to demonstrate what is possible -- not to ask for a critique of her kickstarter. Unless I'm missing something.)


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm not critiquing. I'm genuinely sad that none of the reward options offer the actual thing that is being funded. It doesn't make sense to me. If she were offering the actual movie/show/whatever she decides to make, I'd be more willing to chip in monies for it, as I'm sure many others would, as well.  I wish the reward levels offered the thing being funded, that's all.


----------



## DGS (Sep 25, 2013)

HW is the truth. Major props on coming up with a cool way to get visibility.


----------



## H.M. Ward (May 16, 2012)

ㅈㅈ said:


> I'm not critiquing. I'm genuinely sad that none of the reward options offer the actual thing that is being funded. It doesn't make sense to me. If she were offering the actual movie/show/whatever she decides to make, I'd be more willing to chip in monies for it, as I'm sure many others would, as well. I wish the reward levels offered the thing being funded, that's all.


There is a reason, and it's not because I'm a greedy jerk. I've gone into this project assuming I won't be paid, in fact, I know it will cost me. To date, this thing has cost me months of work (without pay) and five figures to get the kickstarter going. I am putting another six figures of my own funding into this project as well.

The Veronica Mars kickstarter could come with an exact product because it had the entire cast, distributor, producer, and other variables were already known. In this case, they are not, which is stated on the KS page. I will do my best with the money raised to give them the best product possible. There's a lot more to it than you see. I will not promise something and then change it on them either.

FYI several of the prizes DO come with a viewing of the pilot episode.

---------------

I posted this because being an Indie is hard, and I really think if you don't try, you'll never know what could happen.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, yes, you shouldn't promise something that can't be delivered, that's good. But if the project funds, there will be episodes, right? Isn't that what the KS is for? It just seems really odd to me to not offer the thing being funded to people funding it. I've supported a lot of projects on KS and never seen one not offer the product being funded to most of the people funding it. I mean, if this funds, you will make the show, no? Isn't that the point of the Kickstarter?
ETA- The Kickstarter itself says this will be one season of a web series, right? So why not offer the full season to backers at certain levels? I don't understand how that would be a problem? It seems like that would attract more backers/fans, if they could help fund the project and actually get the project at the end? Digital downloads and stuff are pretty easy reward levels...

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## Capella (Jan 16, 2014)

Love how you are always working to try new and interesting things, Holly. You are so successful because you work so darn hard, and I love your books. Holly has the right to do business however she wants, even if it makes others uncomfortable. I'm glad she came here to point out that even authors as successful as she is still fear new things and failures and yet still have to go out there and try, just like we all do.


----------



## rachelmedhurst (Jun 25, 2014)

Good luck, Holly, I'm sure it will be a huge success. Keep riding those waves. 

I'm looking forward to seeing how it goes. Xx


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

Kickstarter is its own ecosystem, just like Amazon, and requires learning that ecosystem to be successful.  

The people who see the greatest success often start small to learn that ecosystem after studying the reward structures and strategies of others.  And it's more likely to work for certain types of projects than others, and people respond better to certain kinds of rewards structures than others.  For example, those that don't include the product almost never fund.  And the structures where the next level always includes everything the previous level includes (except for a VERY few high-value funding options) fund WAY better, too, because it encourages people to go higher without making them feel like they have to choose.  It's a psychological thing.  To reach beyond your own fans--and there are Kickstarter fans--I'd make sure the copy was clear to everyone, not just fans, and that it was polished to a fine sheen.

I have  a friend who kickstarted a book at $180k--not a typo--but if she hadn't had success with smaller works, she wouldn't have even been able to HANDLE that level of success later, much less understand how to reach it.  Her paper-goal was $30, because Kickstarter's algorithms reward funding quickly.  Got her to the front pages, lots of promo, etc., etc., by hitting that low number--which didn't cover everything they wanted to do--in a short period of time.  And I'm involved with a Kickstart-heavy community, so I've watched them all in action, pulling one successful Kickstarter after another.

I think if there was a $6 level that included the Sean Ferro ebook and a $40 level that also included a digital license for the webisodes, it might have had a chance.  But mailing lists are super, super important for this type of effort because you're going outside of the usual book channels and you're trying to get people onto a new platform.  I'd want a mailing list of 600,000 for a $2 mil ask.  And then I'd lower the ask to $800k and make it just for the pilot with a stretch goal of $2 mil for everything to tickle Kickstarter's algorithms.

It's an interesting idea, for sure, and you clearly put a ton of effort into researching the needs for the production!  Good luck if you decide to try KS again.


----------



## SugarBear57 (Aug 28, 2014)

ʬ said:


> Kickstarter is its own ecosystem, just like Amazon, and requires learning that ecosystem to be successful.
> 
> The people who see the greatest success often start small to learn that ecosystem after studying the reward structures and strategies of others. And it's more likely to work for certain types of projects than others, and people respond better to certain kinds of rewards structures than others. For example, those that don't include the product almost never fund. And the structures where the next level always includes everything the previous level includes (except for a VERY few high-value funding options) fund WAY better, too, because it encourages people to go higher without making them feel like they have to choose. It's a psychological thing. To reach beyond your own fans--and there are Kickstarter fans--I'd make sure the copy was clear to everyone, not just fans, and that it was polished to a fine sheen.
> 
> ...


+1 for keeping it constructive

I backed the Kickstarter campaign, but I don't think that the KS page is at the tip-top of what it could be. I pay 10% of my income to Kickstarter projects, because I believe in supporting the creators of the world. I have done that for years, so I've seen many KS campaigns.

Holly has tons of fans, so she may make it. The momentum isn't very strong right now, though. I'd also see if you can get media coverage for it, since your KS is already live. The clickbait would be something like: Maverick NYT Bestselling Author produces own show! Look at what Zach Braff did to generate buzz around his Kickstarted movie.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

I've always thought more authors should be porting their stories to other mediums. Audio is the given, but TV/film is the next in line. The costs of necessary hardware and software have come down a lot over the years. Plus, talent is readily available, given the surplus of actors trying to break in. On top of that, similar to Holly's proposal, distribution via on-demand, iTunes, Netflix, straight-to-video, etc., is very doable.

I hope you're successful, Holly. Kickstarter campaigns can be nail-biters. Anyway, if more writers pull this sort of thing off, then more will attempt it in the future.

We just finished shooting the pilot episode for a web series called The Rangers we Kickstarted this year. MUCH more modest budget, but totally sufficient when combined with back-end percentage deals. We're kind of working backwards, though, in terms of taking this from book to script to film. I wrote the script, but the book hasn't been written yet. If the pilot gets enough buzz, we'll shoot more episodes and then I'll probably write the book...


----------



## pagegirl (Feb 3, 2014)

Too cool!


----------



## SBJones (Jun 13, 2011)

I wanted to reply to this post yesterday when I first read it but I was so busy..

Having run my own Kickstarter (failed miserably) and funded others, including a film, I have some experiences to offer.

Update update and update.  I backed an animated short.  They got the funding in September of 2013.  One update in January 2014 showing some storyboards and that's it.  It's been a year and I don't expect to ever see anything.

I backed a video game, Shroud of the Avatar.  These guys know how to run a campaign.  From the get-go we started to see updates.  How many?  Yesterday I received update number 52.  It's been over a year and everyone who has backed the project has gotten to see how it's progressed.  Next these guys continued to crowd fund on their own website after the 30 day Kickstarter ended.  This is something I highly recommend you set up.  There is no reason not to let new fans or existing fans miss out on supporting this project just because they missed the 30 day window.

Update update update.  I don't think I can stress this enough.  Each time I get an email about SotA it gives me something to talk about.  I have referred several people to their website to donate long past the Kickstarter campaign expired..  I wouldn't go more than 10 days w/o releasing an update for a film project.  Show us the casting process, film locations, behind the scenes extras.  Update and show us all of it even if you think it might be trivial, boring or a frustratingly difficult process that makes you want to quit.  It's not to us!  I really think this is the type of project that needs as much attention to it as you can get.  From Kickstart to having the DVD's shipped.

If I ever try Kickstarter again the three rules I would follow would be, 1. Update.  2. Update.  3. Update.  Video updates at that.


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow! I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Good luck, Holly. And thank you for continuing to come back here and remind us there's no goal to high to try to reach as an Indie. You continue to blaze new paths for us, and I appreciate you sharing your ideas. Even if this one doesn't work out, I have no doubt you'll soon be blazing a new trail in some other way,

You're truly an inspiration.


----------



## H.M. Ward (May 16, 2012)

Thank you for the tips Jones and Mc.  And thank you very much to those of you whole emaied me more tips. This is my first kickstarter. I'd planned on funding the series myself, but it wasn't possible for the six figures I had and the results I wanted. I know that many people are waiting for their paycheck on the 1st to bid and raise bids. Any suggestions on that part?

Good point on stating which levels get the series. I get what you guys are saying. I was going to give it to them, but felt like unless I could state specifics, I shouldn't say it. Maybe that's silly. I'll add it. Thanks all.

Whether this works or not, it's interesting. And I can say I tried.


----------



## rosclarke (Jul 12, 2013)

First, nobody bids on a Kickstarter. They back you. It's not an auction.

Second, nobody pays anything until the end of your funding period, so people shouldn't need to be waiting on next week's paycheck if they want to back you. And then they will only be charged if you successfully reach your target. Perhaps you could explain that more clearly.


----------

